# What is the best way to ship trumpet snails



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

WHAT IS THE BEST AND MOST COST EFFECTIVE WAY TO SHIP MALAYSIAN TRUMPET SNAILS?:help:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

in a small flat rate box or a padded cell envelope, packaged in a breather bag with a little water, then wrapped in newspaper.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

Why newspaper and how well do they ship like that


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

newspaper in case the bag leaks and for some insulation. They ship fine like that, but if they sit in a hot mailbox they're toast.


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

mordalphus said:


> newspaper in case the bag leaks and for some insulation. They ship fine like that, but if they sit in a hot mailbox they're toast.


This is why I always deliver to my office because the front of my house gets nothing but afternoon sun and since I am a slave and am here most of my time I get a little present while at work every time I order something. 

It is air conditioned and I dont have to worry about someone stealing my packages off of my front porch.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wrap them in a paper towel and use a ziploc just like plants. Never an issue. Other than burning hot porches of course.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

chad320 said:


> I wrap them in a paper towel and use a ziploc just like plants. Never an issue. Other than burning hot porches of course.


dont they need to breath through the water? If not this is probably the most cost effective approach


----------



## bannh (May 3, 2008)

familyman03 said:


> dont they need to breath through the water? If not this is probably the most cost effective approach


No, don't need to breathe through water. I prefer to ship them in damp paper towel too. I even snip off the corners of the bag so a tiny bit of fresh air can get in. There isn't enough water to be drippy and the holes aren't big enough to allow the paper towel to dry out. In the past I have used a padded envelope and 1st class mail but if it's hot... they may cook.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

When I moved (south to north) cross-country three years ago, I unintentionally moved my MT snails:

I placed my driftwood and gravel in a big rubbermaid container (covered) in the back of my topper-covered pickup. Parked in a hotel parking lot for about a week (house sold sooner than we could move) then drove north (in August). Stayed at my mothers for another 5 days (i think I remember flushing the container with water while there), moved to new house and waited for aquarium to arrive. Put gravel/driftwood into tank, filled with water, and found live snails!

So any of the methods mentioned above should be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

KevinC said:


> When I moved (south to north) cross-country three years ago, I unintentionally moved my MT snails:
> 
> I placed my driftwood and gravel in a big rubbermaid container (covered) in the back of my topper-covered pickup. Parked in a hotel parking lot for about a week (house sold sooner than we could move) then drove north (in August). Stayed at my mothers for another 5 days (i think I remember flushing the container with water while there), moved to new house and waited for aquarium to arrive. Put gravel/driftwood into tank, filled with water, and found live snails!
> 
> So any of the methods mentioned above should be fine:thumbsup:


 
so you are saying that aquatic snails are the cockroach of aquariums!!!

If they are then I should have no problem shipping them in any way it sounds like I just need to keep them from drying out is that right


----------

